
Zoom Targets Prolonged Remote-Work Era as Coronavirus Drags On - christefano
https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-pandemic-drags-on-zoom-targets-prolonged-remote-work-era-11594818002
======
christefano
Archive.org:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200715171914/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200715171914/https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-
pandemic-drags-on-zoom-targets-prolonged-remote-work-era-11594818002)

